# 30 gal. Hex



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is still a work in progress. I have more to add to the left side of the tank but the manzanita wood still wants to float. The rocks you see are holding down the wood for now and will be removed when the wood no longer tries to float. These pics are almost 2 weeks old and the rocks can probably be removed soon. I tested one of the wood pieces recently and they are very close to staying down on their own. 
My advice to anyone with a hex tank is to not try to make it a planted tank. They are next to impossible to create and maintain a nice scape. I'll update this soon when I put the finishing touches on it.
Plants are currently: Anubias nana, L. aromatica, Blyxa japonica, Flame moss and Phyllanthus fluitans.
Equip: 30 gal Oceanic hex, Coralife 1X96 watt 20" quad tube, Rena xp3, Turbo twist 9 watt UV, pressurized CO2, Rex Grigg regulator, ceramic diffusor. 








































SIDE SHOT^^^^^


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the way you've placed the wood and the basic structure of the tank. You've really made that awkward shape look good. Can't wait to see it without the rocks and with your additions.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Cs. I'm hoping to have all the adjusting and adding done by next week. It's already starting to grow in nicely and I don't want to disturb that.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

I've never been a big fan of hex tanks. But this looks very, very cool. Nice work.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

You really nailed it! Smart work, I'm excited to see how this turns out


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Excellent job on this tank! Hex tanks are really tricky to photograph, too.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Hexes are really hard to work with, but the wood and planting in your tank looks terrific!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks all for the nice comments. I did some minor maintenance tonight on the tank. I was able to remove the 2 rocks you can see in the pictures and the wood didn't budge. There's still 1 more rock left that you can't see in the pictures. I'll remove that next week when I add some more stuff to the tank. It's getting there.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

What fauna do you have in there?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

It's kind of a disorganized mess of fauna right now. I still have a couple fish leftover from when it was a fish only tank. As they die off, I'm trying to keep smaller fish. 
1- Lampeye tetra (leftover)
2- "Mickey Mouse" Platys (leftovers)
1- female Cherry barb (nasty little bitch)(leftover)
2- Oto's (looking for more. Nobody has them right now)
2- Cory cats
4- White Clouds
Approx. 12 Pure Peacock Endler's (multiplying like crazy in both of my tanks)
Approx. 20 Cherry shrimp


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice tank


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice wood,lol


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's a few updated shots. The new additions in these photos are on the left side. The Val. nana was planted a few days ago and still needs alot of growing in. The piece of manzanita on the left is also new (compared to the first shots of the tank). All the wood now sinks on it's own and the are no more rocks holding them down. I tied more flame moss to the new piece of wood on the left side. The moss is not grown in yet. The L. aromatica and the B. japonica have both been pruned/thinned out multiple times since the last pics. The Anubias has taken a beating from GSA. I'll trim the old leaves off when a few more new ones open up. I'm desperately trying to time things out so everything matures together and the tanks looks good at least for a few weeks around the holidays. 
Also, I trimmed down the spraybar a few inches so I could mount it horizontal.


----------

